# Spigot-Plugin



## unbenannt345 (7. Apr 2020)

Ich möchte, die Plugin-Programmierung mit Spigot lernen und habe auch den Plugin zu einem Server hinzugefügt. Der Server hat auch gestartet.
Als ich dann aber Commands hinzufügen wollte in der .yml Datei kam aber ein Error:
Could not load 'plugins\Grundgerust.jar' in folder 'plugins'
org.bukkit.plugin.InvalidPluginException: Cannot find main class `me.pack.main.Main'
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.PluginClassLoader.<init>(PluginClassLoader.java:66) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.JavaPluginLoader.loadPlugin(JavaPluginLoader.java:135) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.plugin.SimplePluginManager.loadPlugin(SimplePluginManager.java:394) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.plugin.SimplePluginManager.loadPlugins(SimplePluginManager.java:301) [spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.craftbukkit.v1_15_R1.CraftServer.loadPlugins(CraftServer.java:353) [spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at net.minecraft.server.v1_15_R1.DedicatedServer.init(DedicatedServer.java:210) [spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at net.minecraft.server.v1_15_R1.MinecraftServer.run(MinecraftServer.java:784) [spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748) [?:1.8.0_201]
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: me.pack.main.Main
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:382) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.PluginClassLoader.findClass(PluginClassLoader.java:167) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.PluginClassLoader.findClass(PluginClassLoader.java:96) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:348) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.PluginClassLoader.<init>(PluginClassLoader.java:64) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-58
Diesen Error hatte ich vorher nicht.
Das ist meine .yml- Klasse:

main: me.pack.main.Main
name: first
version: 1.0
author: anonym
description: plugin

commands:
basic:
description: Ein Test.
usage: /<command>

Plugin
JRE System Library
src
me,pack.main
Main.java
Referenced Libraries
plugin.yml
Vllt. noch wichtig zu sagen, dass wenn ich das lösche, was anscheinend zum Fehler geführt hat, und wieder exportiere, tritt der Fehler trotzdem noch auf.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## krgewb (7. Apr 2020)

Bitte immer in Code-Tags posten.

```
Could not load 'plugins\Grundgerust.jar' in folder 'plugins'
org.bukkit.plugin.InvalidPluginException: Cannot find main class `me.pack.main.Main'
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.PluginClassLoader.<init>(PluginClassLoader.java:66) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.JavaPluginLoader.loadPlugin(JavaPluginLoader.java:135) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.plugin.SimplePluginManager.loadPlugin(SimplePluginManager.java:394) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.plugin.SimplePluginManager.loadPlugins(SimplePluginManager.java:301) [spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.craftbukkit.v1_15_R1.CraftServer.loadPlugins(CraftServer.java:353) [spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at net.minecraft.server.v1_15_R1.DedicatedServer.init(DedicatedServer.java:210) [spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at net.minecraft.server.v1_15_R1.MinecraftServer.run(MinecraftServer.java:784) [spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748) [?:1.8.0_201]
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: me.pack.main.Main
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:382) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.PluginClassLoader.findClass(PluginClassLoader.java:167) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.PluginClassLoader.findClass(PluginClassLoader.java:96) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-5838285]
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:348) ~[?:1.8.0_201]
at org.bukkit.plugin.java.PluginClassLoader.<init>(PluginClassLoader.java:64) ~[spigot.jar:git-Spigot-a03b1fd-58
```


```
main: me.pack.main.Main
name: first
version: 1.0
author: anonym
description: plugin

commands:
basic:
description: Ein Test.
usage: /<command>
```


----------



## mihe7 (7. Apr 2020)

unbenannt345 hat gesagt.:


> Cannot find main class `me.pack.main.Main'


Gibt es denn diese Klasse überhaupt in Deinem jar?


----------



## unbenannt345 (7. Apr 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es denn diese Klasse überhaupt in Deinem jar?


Mit ist grad aufgefallen, dass wenn ich noch keinen command habe, es eine Main-Klasse im Projekt gibt, wenn ich es exportiere. Wenn ich aber einen Command schreibe nicht mehr? Könntest du dir vorstellen warum?


----------



## mihe7 (7. Apr 2020)

Nein. Ich weiß weder, worum es bei diesem "Spigot"-Zeug geht, noch welche IDE bzw. welches Build-System Du verwendest, wie Dein Projekt-Layout aussieht usw.


----------



## krgewb (8. Apr 2020)

Geht es um Minecraft-Server?


----------

